# IPR - Ipernica Limited



## nioka (1 July 2008)

Mentioned by prawn in "bottom pickers and knife catchers". This is an interesting stock. I"m surprised there is no thread to be found.

It is not often that a stock can be found that has a cash balance exceeding it's market cap. Any thoughts?


----------



## prawn_86 (1 July 2008)

I was the same Nioka. I didnt get round to starting a thread, as i am in the middle of exams at the moment.

MC at current prices about $21mill
Cash at bank is $36 mill
No Debt.

Who wants to go in get a short term loan, offer $30mill, take the co over, wind it up and then end up with a few mill spare? 

From their site:


> ipernica is an Australian based public company (ASX code �IPR�) with extensive global activities focussed on generating revenue from intellectual property (IP) rights. IP rights, such as patents, trade marks and copyright, protect inventors and IP owners by preventing others from using their ideas, creations and inventions without their consent. ipernica has extensive IP expertise in the creation and exploitation of IP rights, and can assist you to create and unlock the value in your IP. We also generate revenue from investing in and commercialising our own IP portfolio.




I dont think this can really be valued on a PE basis, as their revenue is different each year, however in the 2 years they have been listed they have made profits both years.

I would assume a MC of about $50mill would probably be appropriate. That takes into account their cash, plus some potential for future prospects.


----------



## prawn_86 (1 July 2008)

Not much interest here is there Nioka.

Seems to be that way with most of the stocks i look at. Maybe I should just go along with the herd, investing in the 'hottest' stock of the moment...


----------



## urgalzmine (1 July 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Not much interest here is there Nioka.
> 
> Seems to be that way with most of the stocks i look at. Maybe I should just go along with the herd, investing in the 'hottest' stock of the moment...




Yes I have taken noticed, last couple of days I was trying to find out why pple have been dumping this stock, it doesnt make sense MC is about $17million. cash $30 million.

I think maybe the sp drop was on expectations on dividends?

IF i had $17million i would buy the company and take the cash


----------



## prawn_86 (1 July 2008)

urgalzmine said:


> IF i had $17million i would buy the company and take the cash




You would need a bit more than $17 mill, in order to entice holders to sell. But i think if you offered about 25 - 30mill you could prob get a lot of acceptances, leaving you with the rest of the cash...


----------



## nioka (3 July 2008)

Nice little bounce for IPR today. Up 16.88% today. Showing me a nice return of over 18% and I have only held for 2 days. Still underpriced with it's cash on hand far exceeding it's market cap.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 July 2008)

nioka said:


> Nice little bounce for IPR today. Up 16.88% today. Showing me a nice return of over 18% and I have only held for 2 days. Still underpriced with it's cash on hand far exceeding it's market cap.




Im expecting a carton for letting you know about it 

Its hard never having capital for stocks like this that come along...


----------



## prawn_86 (4 July 2008)

nioka said:


> Nice little bounce for IPR today. Up 16.88% today. Showing me a nice return of over 18% and I have only held for 2 days. Still underpriced with it's cash on hand far exceeding it's market cap.




Can i ask what price you actually picked them up for Nioka?

Have to admit it did and still does seem like a no brainer


----------



## dubiousinfo (4 July 2008)

There was a good little article in The Australian today about this one.                                                                                 .



> Ipernica (IPR) 8.2c
> 
> AS far as he's aware, not a drop of Scottish blood courses through Criterion's arteries, but he still gets excited about the prospect of getting something for nothing. Which brings us to Ipernica, the patent guns for hire who protect defenceless small companies and universities against IP breaches by mean multinats.
> 
> ...


----------



## prawn_86 (22 July 2008)

really was a no brainer wasnt it. Up about 70% from when i first highlighted it.

Why dont i ever have spare cash?


----------



## nioka (25 July 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Can i ask what price you actually picked them up for Nioka?
> 
> Have to admit it did and still does seem like a no brainer




Bought at 7.5c. When they got to 9c I decided they were a stock that could have problems with high legal expenses defending their income so I took a little profit and ran. Wish I had left it a day or two later to make the decision but once again hindsight is a wonderful asset if you can use it. If I'm the first one to get that time machine I'll make a bob or two. Until then I'll settle for what ever profit I can manage. If they get back down to 7.5c again I'll have another go.


----------



## zolow (25 September 2008)

Anyone have any news on these guys?

they are in a trading halt because an announcement is due out about an important court case they were involved in Germany.

Can't find any news about them elsewhere.

Might be one to look out for if the news is good.

... they look like they are still trading below their NTA.

DNH


----------



## zolow (29 September 2008)

1c dividend... 9% yeild + won their court case re SAR.

also currently trading below their nta.

can I get any other opinions on these guys?


----------



## prawn_86 (29 September 2008)

Current MC doesnt make much sense to me either Zolow.

The market is assuming that they are going to slowly spend all their cash and not have any inflows.

Also to point out, their NTA, is made up of cash at bank, not assets like property so why/how their MC can be below this is beyond me...


----------



## prawn_86 (29 September 2008)

I was also sceptical at first of the Nearmap acquisition, however after reading through the MDs report today i think i can read between the lines.

Basically he said that companies can have a lot of IP under their name, so I actually think they are going after NEarmp for the IP, rather than what the co actually does. This way they could on sell the IP, or even licence it out to providers like Google Earth.

Interesting....


----------



## zolow (7 October 2008)

Man I am kicking myself on this one... I was looking at them at 7c... now at 13c plus a 1c dividend.


----------



## jbocker (24 February 2011)

Hasnt been much talk on this one for a while. I keep looking at Nearmap and amazed at how good it is, I like the currency, historical photos, excellent resolution and quick serving of the imagery. I was reminded of it recently when the flood imagery was served upm in a before / after slide panel photos. 

What I dont get, is why people bother tolerate the google imagery by comparison. The Nearmap product is protected by the IP rights which is Ipernicas core business. The company has allowed a lot of free use to individuals which is allowing a healthy awareness of its product, but sells licences to (Aust) govt agencies - which must be saving the govt bundles of money. I would like see them take off with this technology and service overseas, if they arent already.

Check out your house over several dates ( hope the pool is clean  )
http://www.nearmap.com/


----------



## jbocker (8 March 2011)

Need to be careful what you grow in the backyard! Channel 7 news (Perth) today: Police used Nearmap to locate drug crops in bushland (4 locations in the last month)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/video/perth/#fop

If Nearmap uses different sensors (like near Infra-red) they will pick up a lot more details as good healthy plants amongst stressed plants, even differing species will stand out like dogs ....

http://hosting.soonet.ca/eliris/remotesensing/LectureImages/vegspectra2.gif


----------



## jbocker (11 April 2011)

Got this one in my tipping comp, and hold a few shares too. Been nothing spectacular of late then today it goes up 23%, nothing too wierd about that being a low cost stock, but the volume made me think it was a little unusual 1,404,769 shares traded when there is not usually much traded. No announcement.

OK tell me I am reading waaay too much into this, but I would be happy if it keep doing that for a while.


----------



## jbocker (12 July 2011)

I will chat amongst myself on this thread it appears, but today IPR announces 2000% increase in profits to $3.5M in 2011. That is nice news - trust they will keep up the good work.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 July 2011)

Problem valueing these guys is it depends on what cases they win. What % of that profit is from Nearmap and will be continual?


----------

